# Passiflora for vivarium?



## Marinarawr (Jan 14, 2009)

I know very little about the Passiflora genus (only what I've read online) and was wondering if anyone has any opinions or experience in keeping these in or out of the vivarium. The flowers are PHENOMENAL and I'd love to have one if conditions are right.


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

There are some that may do OK in a viv. I have a couple. I need to get the names from the greenhouse. I will do that tomorrow.


----------



## Marinarawr (Jan 14, 2009)

Thanks very much Harry


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi Marina,

Most Passifloras become very large vines, so (unless your terrarium is the size of a greenhouse), I can't imagine that it would work out. Also, I notice with my Passifloras in the Summertime, only the ones that receive full sun flower really well. So the lower light in the terrarium would probably produce a lot of vine and few flowers.

They are beautiful, though. Good luck, Richard in Staten Island.


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

The 1 I have that is pretty small and I believe at one time someone here had in their viv is Passiflora murucuja. I think there are others but this is one I know of. As with any of the Passiflora, you will have to have very bright light to flower it. This would most likely happen at the top of your enclosure. Grassy Knoll Exotic Plants has it listed.


----------



## Marinarawr (Jan 14, 2009)

Thanks guys!

And thanks for including the name of a place that carries the species you recommended... I'm having a terrible time finding the particular plants I'm interested in. I might just wait until my second viv to add something with slightly higher light demands but you never know.


----------

